# Dwarf Hair Grass



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I had 2 clumps of Dwarf Hair Grass, that I split so that I now have 4. When I first planted them (going on 3 weeks ago), the were doing great, and I even saw some new growth (bright green pieces as opposed the the normal green.)

Now, I'm noticing that many of the 'hairs' are turning yellow and there aren't as many new ones.... I do use a liquid fertilizer that has worked wonders for all my other plants.

Does hair grass die off and then grow new grass like other plants do when first planted? (All my hygros had their leaves turn yellow and fall off a few weeks after planting, then newer, greener leaves grew once the plants had gotten used to my tank.)


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would say to try some root tabs. Thats what I did with the giant hairgrass and it has new ones popping up all over.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Root tabs... ok. They are totally fine for fish and frogs right? I just sick them close to the roots once very .... (what ever the box says)?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

stick them close to roots under substrate.


----------



## tski8 (Jul 1, 2011)

I've had dhg for about two months, originally i bought four pots of them, I split them into smaller groups and they did well until my tank cracked and I had to pull everything out and put them in a new tank.

When I did this I put them into four groups. One group turned completely yellow and is starting to come back two groups turned slightly yellow but are now green and one group is growing like a weed, and has sent out runners and everyday new grass is coming through my substrate. I have a co2 system rigged for my tank and medium lighting.

My suggestion would be leave them and see how they do. Root tabs definately wouldn't hurt, but i would add some sort of co2 system for your tank. You can go the DIY route with a 2 liter bottle or buy a glorified 2 liter bottle system for $30. I did the latter route after trying the 2 liter bottle system. My dhg has grown tremendously after adding co2 to my tank


----------

